# Qld Wildlife Carer Fined



## NicG (Mar 15, 2018)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-14/wildlife-carer-fined-for-removing-snake-for-neighbour/9546518

Anyone know the backstory to this ...?


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2018)

NicG said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-14/wildlife-carer-fined-for-removing-snake-for-neighbour/9546518
> 
> Anyone know the backstory to this ...?



Yeah, I know a fair bit about this. The Qld government is run by authoritarian scum. They have many departments whose primary job is persecuting people for doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah that's a bit rough. Poor old bloke.


----------



## Foozil (Mar 15, 2018)

I feel bad for him, only wanted the best... :/


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 15, 2018)

How dare that man save a snake, he should've let the neighbour kill it with a shovel!
Evil snake aiding scum!
What a wildlife hater, letting that snake continue eating small fluffy animals!!!! Monster!!!
Protect only the fluffy things!!!!!!!!
Snakes are ew! That's why he was fined! 

/Sarcasm




Poor guy. What a joke


----------



## Foozil (Mar 15, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> How dare that man save a snake, he should've let the neighbour kill it with a shovel!
> Evil snake aiding scum!
> What a wildlife hater, letting that snake continue eating small fluffy animals!!!! Monster!!!
> Protect only the fluffy things!!!!!!!!
> ...


Well said. This man is EVIL! 
(kidding)


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 15, 2018)

Our courts make good decisions every day. The internet is full of other similar exemplary outcomes that benefit society and are completely fair and just.

If anyone doesn't understand sarcasm, thats my way of saying the court system is totally f*****


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Our courts make good decisions every day. The internet is full of other similar exemplary outcomes that benefit society and are completely fair and just.
> 
> If anyone doesn't understand sarcasm, thats my way of saying the court system is totally f*****



LOL, The law makers and people who enforce stupid laws are also involved. It would have been legal for him to kill the snake if someone felt threatened by it, yet moving it a few meters away and not killing it is a problem... It shouldn't be illegal, as it is illegal the public servants should have avoided persecuting him due to it not being a problem and then the court system failed as the third problem.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 15, 2018)

Is this a practical joke?

The department's too busy prosecuting people who are actually trying to protect our wildlife and doing the right thing when they really should be targeting the morons out there eradicating whatever's in their path, be it with a bullet, shovel, vehicle, or with one of their exotic pets/pests so that they can prove their manhood. Never mind the real poachers ruthlessly destroying habitat to secure sort after species to smuggle who knows where. No wonder Australia's facing an extinction crisis, particularly with fools such as this running the show.

If what is written in the article true, Harry Kunz is in the right. He doesn't have to pay a cent. 

The departments across Australia need to take a good look at themselves. What are their true motives. They're sorely missing the big picture here if they carry on with ridiculous exploits such as this. Surely it's too early for April Fool's.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 15, 2018)

It's an unfortunate fact that this country is run by useless boofocrats who have no idea what the real world is about.They live in their protected little air conditioned bubble zones where they don't have to deal with life's nasties,like working people,caring people or even critters who don't have fur (heaven forbid they should meet a {shudder} killer reptile like a snake neck tortoise).
Sometimes I think it would be nice to be a paramedic in Canberra and just refuse to assist these scum, "sorry it's not worth saving"


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 15, 2018)

So one bloke gets a 500 dollar fine for illegally killing a Croc...

The other bloke gets fined 4500 for removing and taking care of a Snake. That no doubt would of eventually been killed, had it hung around. Yep. Makes sense. : /


----------



## danyjv (Mar 16, 2018)

Makes no sense and that’s a big fine to.. he probably would of got less for killing it ; $500 for killing croc $4500 for helping neighbour and snake. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

